# "Beer" Pee?



## Boatboy24 (Apr 19, 2012)

I haven't even bottled my first batch yet but I can't help but wonder what this stuff would be like with a little carbonation. I know some people keg it. But what would you do differently if you just wanted to throw it into some beer bottles and let it carbonate a little?


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 26, 2012)

we do that with beer. I don't see what it could hurt


----------



## femki (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a bit of a newb on this stuff, but the recipe calls for back sweetening to help get rid of the tartness/sourness. Without inhibiting the yeast and with that much sugar you could end up with bottle bombs. My intention with my first batch is to ferment it still to a little higher alcohol and cut it with club soda for bubbles.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 30, 2012)

What I was thinking of is moving more to a beer-like process after fermentation and clearing, where priming sugar might be added to carbonate in the bottle. If you've sorbated, I guess that wouldn't work. Maybe use some of the carbonation tablets? Not sure what they are called, but they look like little pills you can drop in the bottle to carbonate them.


----------

